# Low libido (male)



## So happy (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi my partner (male) suffered low libido , he's not depressed and I know he's not a cheat , but he struggle with desire and that makes him worse , is there any help medically or self help


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

Bad: stress, cigarettes, alcohol, porn, masturbation, plastic water bottles, politics, TAM, social media, feminism
Good: sexy woman (preferably WIFE), strength training, athletics, combat sports, nature, religion, guns, cars, and of course- being around children will all make a man feel young


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Low libido is usually a sign of low testosterone in a male. If he is overweight, I would suggest weight loss. Definitely throw in some strength training since weight lifting increases testosterone naturally. Also, have him explain all of this to his doctor who will likely call for a testosterone test and can eventually give a prescription to help him out. Keep in mind that if he does have low testosterone, it will kill his motivation in all areas, not just the bedroom. So, he might lack the motivation to even fix his problem. Just be supportive and help the guy out.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

So happy said:


> Hi my partner (male) suffered low libido , he's not depressed and I know he's not a cheat , but he struggle with desire and that makes him worse , is there any help medically or self help


How old is he? What @Enigma32 says is probably the best advice. I would double the emphasis on him needing help being motivated, if it is fitness level and testosterone issues he is probably content with how he is and won't realize how much of a funk he is in now until he is out of it. So he might not see it as a problem that needs fixing, that is your real challenge.


----------

